

Lessons for Brands From the Burger King Twitter Hack - nlow
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/225862

======
KMinshew
I can't believe I missed seeing this on twitter. But I'm not sure I agree with
the article's conclusions. The author writes, "As bad as it seemed, the
fallout won’t be severe—just a week or so of mass embarrassment and a lifelong
cautionary tale for PR pros, marketers, and social media gurus everywhere." I
think the fall-out could be substantially longer term.

~~~
kevinthew
Yes, because people care about Burger King's twitter account in a way that is
meaningful to their bottom line. I think it'll probably help them, if
anything. In a roundabout, unintentional way, Burger King got the attention of
a wide audience that largely ignores them. I'm going to go eat a Whopper.

~~~
KMinshew
fair point. Except I don't believe you about the whopper

------
islon
"Change your passwords regularly." Does it really makes sense? Even if I use
keepass to randomly generate a giant password to each different account I
have? I don't understand why I'll be more secure if I change my passwords
regularly.

